# The Real Lumens - LED chart



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Here is a chart showing the most common LEDs manufactures use so consumers can cut through some of the marketing hype that is out there about stated Lumens. All of this information came directly from the manufacturer's data sheets. All of the information below can also be found on the Seoul Semiconductor, CREE, and Osram websites. We do understand that many of the companies listed are off-road lighting companies, but this chart will allow you to know the real lumen output based on the LEDs a company is using. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Thanks,

BD


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

favorite calculator from cree
pct.cree.com
need to register first

typical number I use
85C optics 88% driver 90% XML
for small LED's with high C/W might as well put in 100C , since they get hot.
max on led's like XML , you'd only get on decent housing and copper PCB. 
the other thing to consider is, that the better Manufacturer, usually pay more,
to get a consistent color on the LED. what is very hard, even ordering them properly.
Lupine is an example, where you can buy a light, and you will get the color, you saw on the demo, or buddy's light. Sure Baja did their homework too.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nice job. It would be worth putting a bit in there about these being maximum theoretical lumens at 25C under controlled conditions. Real out the front lumens after heat and optics losses (plus variation in binning) probably nets you at best 70% of that theoretical maximum.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Shannon, since you posted this, I gotta ask -

Your paid advertisement on the side bar for the Double Stryker mentions 1800 lumens.
**Measured lumens as published per the MTBR light shootout says 1310 lumens

The paid advertisement on the side bar for the Strykr II mentions 925 lumens.
**Measured lumens as published per the MTBR light shootout says 670 lumens



**The MTBR light shoot out test mentions measuring outputs using an integrated sphere.

So which one of these am I to believe? Just wanted to help you in your efforts to clear up some of the confusion. 



***


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

mattthemuppet said:


> nice job. It would be worth putting a bit in there about these being maximum theoretical lumens at 25C under controlled conditions. Real out the front lumens after heat and optics losses (plus variation in binning) probably nets you at best 70% of that theoretical maximum.


Ye, when I saw the title of this post, I was expecting to see a list of real lumen values.... Still, a very nice reference... Would like to see it expanded with a few more entries


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

scar said:


> Shannon, since you posted this, I gotta ask -
> 
> Your paid advertisement on the side bar for the Double Stryker mentions 1800 lumens.
> **Measured lumens as published per the MTBR light shootout says 1310 lumens
> ...


He has already replied about this. Search and you will find the reply.

It was something along the lines of

"most manufacturers state theoretical lumens so to keep things on a level playing field (for Baja Designs) they have left their ratings as thoeretical lumens, otherwise they would be shooting themselves in the foot as a lot of consumers do not posess the knowledge to understand all the lumen ratings. The actual rating are easy to find and may be found on their website, the MTBR review is there!"

Scar, do you state just the integrating sphere lumens for your lights. With the influx of "1800 lumen XML T6 lights" it seems even theoretical lumens are being exaggerated.

Moggy


----------

